# Mr. Ueshiba in China



## rmcrobertson (Jan 16, 2004)

Let me preface this by noting that, honest-to-whoever, this is simply a request for information. 

It's my understanding (based on John Stevens' "Abundant Peace," biography, a similar statement by John Leonard, a set of discussions in articles, and a general background laid out by Donn Draeger), that during the 1924 (against the backdrop of the rise of militarist groups in Japan), Morehei Ueshiba went to China with some members of Onisaburo's somewhat-weird religious group and tried to help raise an army, start a revolution, and establish a state that would be loyal to Japan.

It also seems to be the case that a big chunk of his early insights into what became aikido began during the trip, since he and his colleagues got caught and jailed right after fighting a couple of smallish battles with the Chinese authorites.

It's also my understanding that aikido--which clearly became something very different--had a great deal of early support from the Japanese military, at a time of rising fascism.

I'm not trying to launch a food fight--I don't do aikido, which of course I respect, but kenpo, where believe you me we got a few skeletons bulging out of OUR collective closet--just trying to see if I've got my facts more or less straight.

Could I ask what the general take on this is, among aikido folks?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Kempo Guy (Jan 19, 2004)

Your inquiry is pretty much correct (in a general sense). 

A great website with a lot of historical information (as well as a forum) you may want to visit is the site for the Aikido Journal.  It may provide some insight into the various issues you bring up here. I think Stanley Pranin covers these subject fairly thoroughly.

KG


----------



## MisterMike (Jan 19, 2004)

http://www.aikidojournal.com/new/article.asp?ArticleID=331


Very interesting article close to what you speak of.

Thanks, and my appologies, rmcrobertson.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I've just been reading the english translation of "The Spirit of Aikido" by Kisshomaru Ueshiba.  Page 38 of this book describes the journey  this way: 
     "One of those took place during his visit to inner Mongolia between Feb and June of 1924.  When he accompanied Deguchi Onisaburu, head of the Omoto religious sect to survey a site to establish a holy land that would be the center for all religions.  As well as the basis of a new world socio-political order.  Conditions were unsettled and violent throughout the region and the trip was made at the risk of their lives.  We cannot go into details of this adventure but the group headed for their destination in the Xing'an district accompanied by a band of soldiers know as the Inner and Outer Mongolia Independence Army.  They were attacked several times by Chinese Nationalist soldiers and the groups of marauding mounted bandits know throughout the area.  In the mountain passes on the approach to Tongliao they were ambushed from all sides.  It is said that the founder believed death was inevitable and prepared himself for the end.  But as he faced the hail of bullets he experienced an imperturbable calmness and without moving from his position, avoided the oncoming bullets by a slight shifting of the body.  Miraculously he escaped not only uninjured but untouched.  The founder later recounted this incident in his own words."

The book continues with an account of how Ueshiba "dodged" bullets from machine guns and rifles from all directions without moving from his position.   Obviously, this account is different from what the Chinese gov't would have reported.  As I don't study and Ueshiba style of Aikido I really don't have any other information on this.


----------

